# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Soa's erfelijk?

## mira

Ik wil graag weten of soa&#39;s erfelijk zijn? Dus kunnen ze worden overgedragen van moeder op dochter? Mijn moeder heeft een soa gehad en ik heb zo&#39;n idee dat ik er ook een heb. Ik heb "bultjes" op mijn schaamlippen zitten die hard zijn en na een tijdje weer weg gaan. Ze doen soms pijn als ik bijvoorbeeld op mijn zadel van mijn fiets zit. Ik heb "het" nog nooit gedaan, dus daar kan ik het niet van hebben. Ik hoop dat iemand mij wat meer kan vertellen.

groetjes mira  :Frown:

----------


## sander

nou mira, als jij het nog nooit gedaan hebt, kan het nooit een soa zijn. Als het echt pijn doet, zou ik ermee naar de dokter gaan. Maar als je dr verder geen last van hebt moet je t laten zitten, want er zijn zoveel oneffeheden die je aan je geslachtsdelen kan hebben B)

----------

